# Any Halloween Crab Owners?



## Tempest (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi-

I was wondering if there was any other Hallween Crab owners out there. I've been hooked on Hermits for years and in October I purchased four Halloween Crabs. It's really hard to find information about them. They LOVE their veggies & fruit and they spend equal time in their salt and fresh water. I've actually gotten one of them to start taking food from my fingers. I'm a sucker for those beedy little eyes! It's amazing the personality they each have and they do interact with you. 

Take Care


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok whoa man whoa!!! Why was i not told about these? They are the cutest little crabs ive ever seen, Im officially on a man-hunt for these cute crabs


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love em. Would have some but they are $20 each here. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

